# BIKE ON FIRE  2013  17-18.August - Teamfahrer gesucht!!!



## xs24 (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
ich suche noch einen Teamfahrer für ein 4er Team für das 24h Rennen bei BIKE ON FIRE in Sulzbach-Rosengarten!!!!

Leider musste ein Freund aus gesundheitlichen Gründen absagen.

Wir sind 2 aus Trier und einer kommt aus Stuttgart. Wir sind noch nie ein 24h Rennen gefahren - haben aber schon sehr viele CC und Marathons hinter uns.

Wir werden vor Ort mit einem 4er Camper ( mit Strom ) dabei sein.
Das kompl. Lichtequipment wird gestellt von uns. An den kosten für den Camper müsste sich nicht beteiligt werden, nur 100 für die Startgebühr.

Das Rennen startet Samstags (17.8 ) und endet Sonntags ( 18.8 ). wir sind schon Donnerstags gegen Abend vor Ort.

Wer Interesse hat bitte ich sich bei mir tel. ( 0179-4646799 ) oder per PN hier zu melden.

Sascha


----------



## Alex_aw (1. August 2013)

Hi....

Ich fahre  nur das 4h rennen wieder mit, die 24h werden mir an diesem WE heuer zu streßig.

was ihr machen könntet, wäre vor Ort versuchen noch einen Fahrer zu finden. Dort sind viele unentschlossene und teils auch nach freien plätzen suchende unterwegs. Oder bei SOG anfragen, ob noch andere Teams ausfälle haben und sich mit denen dann zusammen tun.

Anders müsstet Ihr wohl oder übel zu dritt Starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (1. August 2013)

Hast PN!


----------



## xs24 (3. August 2013)

Merci,
wir haben einen 4ten fahrer aus unserer region gefunden!

Gruß Sascha


----------



## xs24 (5. August 2013)

Was für ein f... !
...jetzt hat sich gestern ein teamfahrer die schulter gebrochen :-(
....also suchen wir jetzt dringend einen ersatz.

Bitte melden ;-)

Sascha


----------



## Sabo.g (6. August 2013)

Gerade ein Mail vom Veranstalter erhalten, dass das Event wohl ausfallen wird.


----------



## CC-Freak (6. August 2013)

was stand in der Mail drin ?


----------



## Cyclingtobi (6. August 2013)

Liebe Teilnehmer,

WIR SIND FASSUNGSLOS !!!

Uns wurde von der Genehmigungsbehörde der Stadt Sulzbach-Rosenberg am 2. August 2013  untersagt, BIKEonFIRE durchzuführen.

Morgen, am 7. August - wird es in Sulzbach-Rosenberg eine Pressekonferenz geben.

Wir haben gestern noch vor Ort versucht, die Veranstaltung zu retten. Die Behörden (Gesundheitsamt, Landratsamt und Stadt Sulzbach-Rosenberg) blieben bei ihrer Ablehnung. Eine Verkürzung der Strecke wurde wegen der auch dann weiter bestehenden gesundheitlichen Gefährdung der Teilnehmer und Besucher durch die Behörden abgelehnt.

Wir werden Euch zeitnah umfassende Informationen zukommen lassen.

Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis !!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Michaela Betzmann

_______

Das war der Inhalt dieser Mail!


----------



## Raabi2711 (6. August 2013)

Dann gucken wir mal wie wir das Startgeld zurückbekommen


----------



## bmc02 (6. August 2013)

Geld zurück? Ich nehme mal an, ihr werdet davon nichts sehen.


----------



## Raabi2711 (6. August 2013)

un warum sollten wir davon nichts sehen?

Höhere Gewalt? 

Definition von höhere Gewalt ist nicht eine nicht genehmigt Abnahme einer Stadt, sondern wohl eher Vulkanausbrüche, Tornados und aähnliches.

Zudem schiesst sich Sog-Events ins eigene Bein, wenn die nichts zurückzahlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironman007 (10. August 2013)

Bei Facebook gibt es einen regen Messageaustausch zur unmöglichen Absage, mal sehen, ob wir wirklich die Startgelder zurück bekommen. Imnageschaden dürfte erheblich und nachhaltig sein.


----------



## Alex_aw (18. August 2013)

"Auszug Teilnahmebedingungen"(http://www.bikeonfire.de/pages/teilnahmebedingungen.php)*
.
.
.
7. Ausfall der Veranstaltung / Nichtantreten
*
Bei Ausfall der Veranstaltung aufgrund höherer Gewalt, Nichtantritt oder  Abbruch des Rennens aus Gründen, die die Veranstalter nicht zu  vertreten haben, hat der TL keinen Anspruch auf Rückerstattung des  Teilnahmebetrags und auch nicht auf Ersatz sonstiger Schäden, wie  Anreise- oder Übernachtungskosten.
.
.
.

Na ich bin mal gespannt....in diesem Absatz steht NICHT was mit dem Startgeld passiert wenn das Event überhaupt nicht statt findet. Nur bei Abbruch eines schon gestarteten Rennens.
Dürfte rein rechtlich unhaltbar sein, das Startgeld teils oder ganz einzubehalten.


----------



## freak13 (19. August 2013)

Alex_aw schrieb:


> "Auszug Teilnahmebedingungen"(http://www.bikeonfire.de/pages/teilnahmebedingungen.php)*
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Steht doch da "Ausfall" der Veranstaltung. 
fraglich ob das "höhere Gewalt" ist, so wie ein Tsunami oder Waldbrand etc.

ich bestehe auf jeden Fall darauf mein Startgeld wieder zu bekommen. das wäre die absolute Oberfrechheit wenn das nicht zurückerstattet wird und würde sicher eine nette Sammelklage zur Folge haben.

Lass ja gerne mit mir reden und akzeptiere 80% oder 90% Erstattung. Aber gar nix heißt krieg!


----------



## Alex_aw (19. August 2013)

Das ist keine höhere Gewalt, sondern ein mögliches, kalkulierbares Risiko des VA. 

Durch die AGB´s ist nicht festgelegt, dass der VA das Geld bei Absage durch dritte, nicht zurück zuerstattet wird. 
Somit wären diese rechtlich anfechtbar und der Veranstalter müsste zurückzahlen. Aufgrund des geringen Streitwertes ist eine Sammelklage der einzig mögliche und sinnvolle Weg.


----------



## Catsoft (19. August 2013)

Die Frage ist, ob SOG überhaupt das Geld für eine Rückerstattung noch hat :-( Schließlich ist das kein Großunternehmen und die haben bestimmt schon was an Geld reingesteckt.


----------



## Alex_aw (19. August 2013)

ja, das mit sicherheit, denke auch dass da schon einiges verbraten ist.
Nur ist es auch nicht Richtig das alles auf die Teilnehmer umzulegen. Sie sprachen am Samstag bei den Treffen auch es rechtlich prüfen zu lassen um ggf. gegen die Stadt vorgehen zu wollen, wegen den entstandenen Ausfällen. Meiner Meinung nach werden Sie da nicht weit kommen.
Ich werde den Verdacht nicht los, dass die Stadt den Veranstalter schlicht und einfach los haben wollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snemeis (19. August 2013)

Vielleicht mal eine ganz andere Sichtweise:
Was ist denn mit der Gesundheit der Fahrern ???
SOG diskutiert immer nur wegen Ihres Geldes, Image-Schaden usw.
Denke mal wenn die Gesundheitsbehörd nicht zustimmt wird das schon seinen Grund haben.
Klar ist es jedem selbst überlassen wo man mit fährt und wo nicht,
aber "eigentlich" gehe ich auch nicht davon aus in einem Gesundheits-
gefährdenden Gelände zu fahren, oder sehe ich das falsch ??
Ich bin die letzten 3 Jahre dort gefahren und habe mir ehrlich gesagt nieh
Gedanken über eine Gesundheitsgefährdung gemacht.
Vielleicht war das ein Fehler in einem alten Industriegelände, denn angenehm war es dort nieh zu fahren.
Der alte Staub hatte schon seine eigene Note.....

Viel Glück allen denen die jetzt auf Ihr Geld warten.
Wir hatten vor 2 Jahren ebenfalls eine Auseinandersetzung mit SOG,
am Ende blieben wir auf der Startgebühr von 2 4er Team´s sitzen.


----------



## Alex_aw (19. August 2013)

Klar, die Gesundheitsbehörde hat das letzte Wort.
Es werden auch andere Verastaltungen auf dem Gelände ausgetragen, wie etwa die Enduro-Motorcrosser, die auf einen nicht kontaminierten Bereich des Geländes unterwegs sind. Wieso hat man die Streckenführung nicht als Übergangslösung geändert, oder das Event heuer noch genehmigt weil zu kurzfristig und dann erst im nächsten Jahr eingreifen, wo genug zeit zu reagieren gewesen wäre. 
Meiner Meinung nach deutet alles darauf hin den VA los zu werden, da es in der Vergangenheit auch schon viele Probleme gab, auch mit den vielen ehrenamtlichen Helfern bei den ersten Rennen.
Das durch die jüngsten Sanierungsarbeiten des Geländes neue Erkenntnisse vorliegen, könnte hierbei nur recht kommen sein.
Wenn man den Verlauf der letzten Jahre betrachtet was an Verpflegung, Organisation, "Rahmenprogramm" passiert ist, ist eine Profitgier nicht zu verkennen. Seit der Premiere 2009, wo ein imenses Event aufgebaut wurde, hat es die letzten Jahre kontinuierlich nachgelassen - Aber bei steigenden Preisen.


----------



## Sabo.g (21. August 2013)

Soeben per Mail:" 
Liebe Bikerinnen und Biker,
     mittlerweile kÃ¶nnen wir das Verbot zur DurchfÃ¼hrung    von  BIKEonFIRE    durch die GenehmigungsbehÃ¶rden und    seine  Folgen Ã¼berblicken. Wir haben Euch in den letzten 14 Tagen so     umfangreich wie mÃ¶glich informiert.. 

Das Event â zum    gleichen  Termin -  zu verlegen, war leider in der KÃ¼rze der    Zeit nicht  mÃ¶glich. Wir sind aber inzwischen soweit, dass wir einen     Ersatzort  fÃ¼r Sulzbach-Rosenberg (Gut    Matheshof)  haben. Zwar gibt es dort keinen Hochofen, RÃ¶hre    oder Disco, aber  eine traumhafte und sehr abwechslungsreichen    Strecke mit der fÃ¼r ein  24 Stunden Event notwendigen    Infrastruktur.

Da das Event  BIKEonFire erst âkurz vor zwÃ¶lfâ    von den BehÃ¶rden untersagt worden  ist, ist eine Menge an Leistungen    bereits angefallen und auch schon  bezahlt worden, daher ist eine    RÃ¼ckerstattung des Startgeldes leider  nicht mehr mÃ¶glich.  Aus    diesem Grund ist die RÃ¼ckerstattung in  den Teilnahmebedingungen und    dem Haftungsausschluss auch     ausgeschlossen.

SelbstverstÃ¤ndlich wollen wir Euch dennoch     mÃ¶glichst viele Leistungen und einen Mehrwert zukommen lassen. Klar     ist, dass die Ersatzveranstaltung kostenlos fÃ¼r Euch    ist.   Eigentlich wollten wir diese Ende September/ Anfang    Oktober  durchfÃ¼hren. Wir glauben aber, es ist sinnvoll, das Event im    FrÃ¼hjahr  2014 zu organisieren. Geplanter Termin: 10./11. Mai 2014.    EndgÃ¼ltige  Entscheidung am kommenden Wochenende.

Auch werden    wir allen  Teams und Einzelfahrern â die am vergangenen Samstag nicht    zur  MaxhÃ¼tte kommen konnten â das Finisher Shirt mit UnterstÃ¼tzung    unseres  Hauptsponsors Raiffeisenbank Sulzbach-Rosenberg per Post    zusenden.  AuÃerdem bekommt jede Teilnehmerin und jeder Teilnehmer    von BIKEonFIRE  2013 einen kostenlosen Startplatz beim CBM 2014 oder    alternativ einen  vergÃ¼nstigten Startplatz beim 24 Stunden Rennen in    MÃ¼nchen 2014: 70  Euro/Teilnehmer. Die bezahlten StromgebÃ¼hren    werden zu 100%  gutgeschrieben, oder auf individuelle Anfrage auch    zurÃ¼ckÃ¼berwiesen.  

*Hier nochmal Euer Mehrwert im    Ãberblick:
 *
_FÃ¼r die bereits zum BIKEonFIRE    2013 angemeldeten  Einzelfahrer/Teams gilt:_
* kostenloser    Startplatz beim  Ersatzevent 2013 (10./11. Mai 2014, Infos folgen),    *und
** kostenloser Startplatz beim    City-Bike-Marathon MÃ¼nchen 2014  *oder    alternativ
** reduzierte StartgebÃ¼hr  (Zuzahlung 70    Euro/Teilnehmer) beim 24h-Rennen im Olympiapark MÃ¼nchen     2014

Uns tut es nach wie vor sehr weh, dass unser     âBIKEonFIREâ  nicht stattfinden durfte. DANKE -  fÃ¼r Eure     aufmunternden Emails und Anrufe. 
    Wir hoffen,  dass es nach den Sanierungen wieder    weiter geht fÃ¼r BIKEonFIRE.

 Eure Michaela Betzmann"


----------



## Alex_aw (21. August 2013)

Und was noch besser kommt:
"
8.3 
Die Veranstalter haften nicht für Leistungsstörungen, die dadurch  eintreten, dass der TL aufgrund gesetzlicher Vorschriften und/oder  behördlicher Anordnungen an einer Teilnahme ganz oder teilweise  gehindert ist.
"

DIESER Punkt in den Teilnahmebedingungen ist NEU!!!!
Kommt ja wie gerufen, praktisch nicht !?


----------



## Sabo.g (21. August 2013)

Dann ist dieser Punkt jedoch nicht auf das ausgefallene Rennen anwendbar sondern nur auf zukünftige.


----------



## Alex_aw (21. August 2013)

Naja es steht kein Datum dabei, wann es geändert wurde....aber es ist definitiv neu, sonst wäre es mir die Tage schon eher aufgefallen.

Die frage ist ja ob dies auch haltbar ist, denn es steht nur dort wenn der TL durch die Behörde gehindert wird. 
Es steht nicht dort was passiert wenn der VA durch die Behörde gehindert wird. Der Teilnehmer ist ja hier dann zwangsläufig nur der nächste in der Reihe


----------



## xs24 (22. August 2013)

ich hab jetzt nen termin beim Anwalt ( meine rechtschutzversicheung zahlt! ).
....das ist in meinen augen nicht korrekt.


----------



## Ironman007 (22. August 2013)

gelöscht


----------



## TigersClaw (22. August 2013)

Es gibt in Deutschland nach wie vor keine Sammelklagen. Wir sind doch nicht bei den Amis.


----------



## Ironman007 (22. August 2013)

Komisch, dass es so etwas schon lange im BGB gibt, Mietsachen, Parzellenpächter und Gemeinschaften, die gegen das Land / die Gemeinde eine Massenklage führen etc. werden auch schon diesbezüglich gesammelt behandelt.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironman007 (22. August 2013)

Dann frage bitte mal nach der Übernahme vieler Mandate für eine   subjektive Klagehäufung, bei der im selben Prozess mehrere Kläger oder mehrere Beklagte auftreten. Diese steht der Sammelklage gleich.


----------

